# Small game state land



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I live in the Brownstown area and have hunted Pt. mouillee state game area for small game (rabbits and squirrels and upland birds) with no success. Not even seen anything. I've hunted the ditches, wooded areas, marshes, you name it. 

Usually get out before the sun comes up until around noon or so with no luck at all.

Anybody have luck out here? 

Can anybody recommend any other state game land that is worth the time?

I've tried wixom a couple times with no success either. 

Thank you guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

It was a lot better out there 5 years ago. Now the general hunting area is smaller because they turned another chunk of it into permit, waterfoul only zones. And they keep removing deer and small game habitat to make way for flooded corn fields. You'd probably have better luck in Pinckney or Waterloo.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah I'm a big waterfowl hunter but with this migration it is pushing me to other hunting. Yeah I noticed that too, I used to hunt the zones years ago but it is just skybust city. Thanks, I'll have to check into those! 

I'm not looking for someone's honey hole, just for some state game areas that are worth more than a limit of patience lol


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll second Waterloo, there are some good hardwood areas there for tree rats.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you I'll have to check them out!


----------



## ScottyJ98 (Mar 3, 2013)

There is Island Lake State Recreation area near Brighton. I haven't had any success there yet but lots of habitat. could also try Petersburg State Game area.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok...My info is very old. When I was growing up in the Flint area, I hunted state land near Ortonville. Did good there for rabbits, pheasants, and even some grouse.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

all the names you hear , everyone else does too. that means lots of hunters. look for small state land, little county parks. township land. anything that's not on the general radar. and don;t be afraid to ask land owners for permission. the worse they can do is say no . and your not out anything but the moment it took to ask.. be polite, friendly, and thank them for their time even if they say no.


----------

